# Detailing News - Force India signs three-year deal with Gtechniq



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Force India signs three-year deal with Gtechniq

Force India Formula One Team have signed a three-year supplier deal with the world’s leading formulator of ceramic surface coatings ahead of the French Grand Prix, today (Thursday 21 June 2018).

The team have chosen Gtechniq, developers of advanced detailing products, to be the official supplier of surface finishing and maintenance products, for the next three seasons.

Over the last six years Gtechniq has worked closely with Force India to maintain the aerodynamic efficiency of the team’s two cars, supplying them with a number of advanced ceramic coatings.

This year, the podium contenders have chosen Crystal Serum Ultra, for the two cars driven by Sergio Perez and Esteban Ocon. 

Force India F1 Team have found the application of Crystal Serum Ultra, a 10h ceramic coating developed for Gtechniq Accredited Detailers, enhances the stability of the aerodynamically sensitive surfaces of the race car by minimising debris adhesion and maintaining a clean performance surface.

Sahara Force India’s Head of Composite Design, Bruce Eddington, said: “Initial trials of Crystal Serum Ultra were so positive that we have expanded the product coverage on the race car to include all the major aerodynamic surfaces.”

Rob Earle, managing director of Gtechniq, said: “We have been working with Force India for a long time to find a solution to a common ongoing problem in motor racing - improving and maintaining the aerodynamic performance of the cars. Testing has revealed that Crystal Serum Ultra is the best performer on this year’s chassis, providing supreme slickness and aerodynamic properties, we hope that this will go towards some more podium wins in the next three seasons.”

Force India’s Technical Director, Andrew Green, said: “A Formula One Car is designed to an incredible degree of precision and it’s crucial to maintain all the aerodynamic surfaces in the correct condition so they behave as originally designed. Rubber build-up is highly disruptive and a product like Crystal Serum Ultra is vital to prevent loss of performance. We are delighted to continue our technical partnership with Gtechniq and benefit from their expertise”. 

As well as protecting the cars with Crystal Serum Ultra, Gtechniq are providing the team with access to their full detailing product range.


----------

